

3 reasons why tech valuations aren't as outrageous as some think - ibsathish
http://features.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/?p=15768&preview=true

======
stormqloud
Funny how there is no disclaimer that the writer stands to benefit by saying
that.

""Scott Kupor is the managing partner and chief operating officer at
Andreessen Horowitz,""

CNN this is what we call sales literature or propoganda.

This isn;t some kid of balanced article that is randomly presented.

The more insane the valuation the less real work Kupor has to do and the
earlier he can retire.

It's naked self interest not economics.

